# Individual-Tanzanite Blue BMW M4 Full-Monty Project Video



## Jean-Claude

This project was seriously enjoyable and the video was also fun making.

The service included:
·New car prep
·Extensive Paint Correction to address major defects in paint
·Advanced Full-Body Paint Protection Film wrap
·Installation of carbon fiber aero bits (including PPF wrapping and coating them)
·Modesta BC-04 over the exterior body
·Modesta BC-06 and BC-08 over wheels and calipers
·Modesta Leather Protection System over leather seats

Hope y'all enjoy it!


----------



## Andyblue

Stunning motor and a really gorgeous blue. 

When I bought my 4 series, they had one in this colour and properly liked it


----------



## Jean-Claude

Andyblue said:


> Stunning motor and a really gorgeous blue.
> 
> When I bought my 4 series, they had one in this colour and properly liked it


Thank you.

There is no way to properly capture Tanzanite Blue in video or a picture. It's gorgeous.


----------



## camerashy

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Jean-Claude

camerashy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous


I appreciate that. :wave:


----------



## Mart987

I want that car so bad it hurts.


----------



## Stoner

Fantastic detailing job and stunning car. Great work :buffer:

Out of interest, what TFR/pre-rinse are you using?

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Forsh

Looks amazing! 

Love the subtle mods - splitter & diffuser - and I also hated the orange front side reflectors!


----------



## macca666

That is one lovely looking car and a great job :thumb:

Wasn't sure about the music initially but it grew on me :lol:


----------



## R30

The edit of this video is class, really liked that. Cars not too shabby either. &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Jean-Claude

Mart987 said:


> I want that car so bad it hurts.


It's part of the reason I ordered the car I did... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406364

So I am right there with you! :lol:



Stoner said:


> Fantastic detailing job and stunning car. Great work :buffer:
> 
> Out of interest, what TFR/pre-rinse are you using?
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


Thank you.

We mostly use P21S TAW.



Forsh said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Love the subtle mods - splitter & diffuser - and I also hated the orange front side reflectors!


I agree on all points and thank you!



macca666 said:


> That is one lovely looking car and a great job :thumb:
> 
> Wasn't sure about the music initially but it grew on me :lol:


"All of these things make me who I am..." What automotive enthusiast who does every client's car the way they would do their own would not feel this way?? It's resonates with me.



R30 said:


> The edit of this video is class, really liked that. Cars not too shabby either. ��


Thank you very much gentlemen!


----------



## Stoner

Jean-Claude said:


> Thank you.
> 
> We mostly use P21S TAW.


Thanks for the information - looks a superb TFR :thumb:


----------



## Jean-Claude

My pleasure Stoner.


----------

